# Icloud Activation lock unlocking



## itsweezy66 (May 1, 2020)

I have a iPhone 5C , its has activation lock.
Do the online unlocking service work ? Are they legit?


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

If this is the iCloud activation lock & not a passcode then I would not trust any unlocking service who claim to be able to bypass the activation lock, even if they can it will be temporary until the next iOS update.
Only Apple can legally remove the activation lock & you have to provide that you are the original owner of the device by providing a receipt amongst other things.

Are you the original owner?
Do you have the Apple ID & password? Have you forgotten them?


----------



## itsweezy66 (May 1, 2020)

Goddess-Bastet said:


> If this is the iCloud activation lock & not a passcode then I would not trust any unlocking service who claim to be able to bypass the activation lock, even if they can it will be temporary until the next iOS update.
> Only Apple can legally remove the activation lock & you have to provide that you are the original owner of the device by providing a receipt amongst other things.
> 
> Are you the original owner?
> Do you have the Apple ID & password? Have you forgotten them?


Its a iphone 5c , which was discontinued in 2014, is it still goin to receive iOS updates ? I had to manually updated it , it is currently having iOS 10.4
FYI I'm the second owner of the phone, the original owner has forgotten the apple ID & password.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet (Apr 26, 2019)

As you’re not the original owner then Apple won’t help you. 
it may receive the odd security update if it is a severe fix but a 5c is no longer supported. 
Tbh I would be concerned that it is a stolen iPhone if the original owner cannot remember the log in details. They could easily recover them via Apple.
In the end it is up to you to decide whether these shops are offering a genuine service.


----------

